# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Numbers 1-1000

## andrewsco

Один
Два
Три
Четыре
Пять
Шесть
Семь
Восемь
Девять
Десять
Оддннадцать
Двенадцать
Тринадцать
Четырнадцать
Пятнадцать
Шеснадцать
Семнадцать
Восемнадцать
Девятнадцать
Двадцать
Тридцать
Сороk
Пятьдесят
Шестьдесят
Семьдесят
Восемьдесят
Девяносто
Сто
Пятьдесят Два
Сто Сороk Шесть
Двести
Триста
Четыреста
Пятьсот
Шестьсот
Семьсот
Восемьсот
Девятьсот
Тысяча  
The above is a list of numbers that I am trying to learn. The problem is I do not know how to pronounce all the words. Some are obvious and as they are spelt, but others I am not sure.  
For example, the number 9. Is it pronounced as spelt dyevyat or is it like this Daayvyat (as seen on another forum). 
Thanks for anyone who can help 
Andrew

----------


## Spiderkat

The number 9, дЕвять, is pronounced (dyeveet'). Same for number 10, дЕсять, which is pronounced (dyeseet').
Do you know where the tonic is in all these numbers?

----------


## Al Polonski

Well, you never know how to pronounce it unless you hear it once. Anyhow, both (dyeveet') and Daayvyat sound weird for me. (dyevyat) seems better just because it's transliterated not due to pronunciation but due to writing. 
Wouldn't it be better to adapt english transcription instead of transliteration on this forum? That would help to avoid many misunderstandings?

----------


## andrewsco

Ok, thanks. 
Another quick one. With the letter 'o' is that pronounced similar to the english 'a' or 'o' or does it kind of depend? 
Thanks
Andy

----------


## fantom605

> Ok, thanks. 
> Another quick one. With the letter 'o' is that pronounced similar to the english 'a' or 'o' or does it kind of depend? 
> Thanks
> Andy

   It depends... If the stress is on the sylable "o" is in, it's pronounced "oh"  If it isn't, then it's "ah" 
  For example, оно (neuter "it")  is pronounced "ahno" because the stress is on the second "o"... 
   Unfortunately, you have to just memorize where the stress is, no real rule to it... 
 -Fantom

----------


## andrewsco

1	Adeen
2	Dva
3	Tree
4	Chetirye
5	Pyat
6	Shest
7	Syem
8	Vosyem
9	Dyevyat
10	Dyesyat
11	Adeenadtsat
12	Dvenadtsat
13	Treenadtsat
14	Chetirenadtsat
15	Pyatnadtsat
16	Shestnadtsat
17	syemnadtsat
18	vosyemnadtsat
19	dyevatnadtsat
20	Dvadtsat
30	Treedtsat
40	Sorok
50	Pyatidyesyat
60	Shestidyesyat
70	Syemidyesyat
80	Vosyemidyesyat
90	Dyevyanasta
100	sto
52	
146	
200	Dvestee
300	Treesta
400	Chetireyesta
500	Pyaticot
600	Shesticot
700	Syemicot
800	Vosyemicot
900	Dyevyaticot
1000	Tisyacha  
Hi. This is the english sounds that I am using for numbers. Could people please say if there are any that are pronounced incorrectly. For example, in 700 'Syemicot' is the i silent? is the ь at the end pronounced as a y?  
Thanks. Just want to get it right for my lists of vocabularly that I will read over and over again - want it to be as right as possible. 
Thanks
Andrew

----------


## Spiderkat

After reading your list I will say that you've mixed up ы with ь. It would be 700 syemsot and not syemicot.
Why don't you use the link below, it may be very useful for you.  https://www.seelrc.org:8443/russ/index.jsp

----------


## kwatts59

15 is pronounced like "pitnadtsat"

----------


## andrewsco

> Why don't you use the link below, it may be very useful for you.  https://www.seelrc.org:8443/russ/index.jsp

 Wow! After signing up that is great resource! Thanks a lot for that - hopefully that will stop all the stupid questions! 
Thanks
Andrew

----------


## fantom605

> Why don't you use the link below, it may be very useful for you.  https://www.seelrc.org:8443/russ/index.jsp   Wow! After signing up that is great resource! Thanks a lot for that - hopefully that will stop all the stupid questions! 
> Thanks
> Andrew

   Not from me, it won't!    ::   
 -Fantom

----------


## JJ

> 15 is pronounced like "pitnadtsat"

 You can pronounce it like pitnadtsat', pitnatsat', pyatnatsat', petnatsat'... everything is OK. I pronounse it like петнацать. The same things with others numbers. How they really sound, the last is my own pronounsation:
рас
адин
два
три
читыре/читыри/четыре
пять
шэсть (иногда "шэсь")
семь/сем
восемь/восимь/восим/восем
девять/девить/деветь
десять/десить/десеть
адиннацать
двенацать
тринацать
читырнацать/четырнацать
питнацать/пятнацать/петнацать
шыснацать/шэснацать
симнацать/семнацать
васимнацать/васемнацать
дивятнацать/дивитнцать/девятнацать/девитнацать/деветнацать
двацать
трицать
сорак
пядисят/пидесят/пядесят/педесят (иногда "пийсят")
шэсдисят/шысдисят/шысят/шэсят (иногда "шыйсят")
семдисят/семисят/семесят
восемисят/восемесят
девяноста/дивяноста/дивиноста/девеноста
сто
двести
триста
читыреста/читыриста/четыреста
пяцот/пицот/пецот
шыссот/шессот
симсот/семсот
васимсот/васемсот
дивяцот/девецот
тысяча/тысича/тысеча (иногда "тыща" - например 1980 тыща девецот васьмедесятый год)
милион/мелеон/мелион
милиард/мелеард/мелиард

----------


## Тостер

Yeah, 2 quick questions. 
1) In a Rammstein song called "Moskau" (very bad song if you're Russian, I suspect), the woman singing in Russian sings (transliterated), "Raz, dva, tree" ("ee"=и). The I saw it translated as, "One, two, three". Is there another word for "one"? is this just a regional? or is it just a mistranslation? 
2) How exactly is one supposed to pronounce a "ь" or "ъ"? I know they don't have a sound of their own, but I'm unclear as to how they change the letter they modify. Also, is "ь" at the end of a word different from "ь" any other place in a word?

----------


## Spiderkat

In counting you can replace один by раз. So instead of "один два три..." you can have "раз два три...".
I think ъ has something to do with some kind of pause when pronouncing the word or to seperate two syllabes, for example the verb объявлять/объявить. I'm sure someone will give you a much better explanation.

----------


## Rtyom

ь - мягкий знак (soft sign) is used for palatalisation. In Russian, this is one of the ways to distinguish the meaning as in the words мел and мель.
ъ - твёрдый знак (hard sign) is used to show that the consonant preceding the vowel must be pronounced hard. For example, without ъ the word объявить will sound like [аб'авит']. 
it's just in a nutshell.  ::

----------


## Тостер

Yes, but I don't understand how one palitalizes a final consonant. Keep in mind that my only experience with palitalization up to this point has been that in Spanish with the "

----------


## Rtyom

Tyr pronouncing the sounds in the front part of your mouth with the bulk of the tongue lifted to the hard palate.

----------

